# Problem Updating Software



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

okay, so as all of you know there was an update for the droid 2 global. The problem is i rooted my phone a while back using z4. ( at least i think thats the problem. Anyways, when i tried to download the new update everything went fine but when i tried to install it i stopped about half way through and just rebooted and said it failed. i removed my root and tried it again but it keeps happening.. Anyone know why or what i can do to fix it.

p.s im not good with 'root lingo' so you might have to dumb it down a little


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

First, let's start with what update are you trying to apply?? Was it over the air (downloaded from Verizon) or was it offline (from a link on the internet)??

Second, what is your current system on?? Go to Menu, Settings, About Phone and give us the android version that shows.

Third, What do you mean that you "removed the root"?? Did you just delete the z4 root app that was on your phone?? If so, you didn't remove the root, you just deleted the original app that allowed you to root your phone.

Finally, do you know how to sbf your phone?? Have you ever done this before?? I'm asking to find out your experience level with the phone.

That's a good start.


----------



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

the update is 4.5.608, i guess its supposed to be "gingerbread". i'm currently on 2.2 the system version is 2.4.330.A956.
and i removed the root by using the z4 root app itself. It says unroot phone and it does it itself. And no I don't know what sbf means.


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

myoung28 said:


> the update is 4.5.608, i guess its supposed to be "gingerbread". i'm currently on 2.2 the system version is 2.4.330.A956.
> and i removed the root by using the z4 root app itself. It says unroot phone and it does it itself. And no I don't know what sbf means.


Did you get the update offline or online??


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Make sure you didn't "freeze" any of the stock software, such as CityID, VZ Navigator, &c.

You can read about SBF here: http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF


----------



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

i got the update from the the setting>about phone>update thing.


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

myoung28 said:


> i got the update from the the setting>about phone>update thing.


Then the question above about removing components is pertinent.

Did you disable or delete any of the stock Verizon apps??


----------



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

garlick said:


> Then the question above about removing components is pertinent.
> 
> Did you disable or delete any of the stock Verizon apps??


no i did not, i recently tried to factory reset it hoping that would help but that didnt work either. i still have all the stocks apps it came with


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you on .29? also I dont think using z4's remove function gets rid of everything. I would use titanium backup or make a nandroid backup of your /data partition, SBF to .330 then update. Drop your backup back in when you are done updating.


----------



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Are you on .29? also I dont think using z4's remove function gets rid of everything. I would use titanium backup or make a nandroid backup of your /data partition, SBF to .330 then update. Drop your backup back in when you are done updating.


with z4 root i had a bootstrap recovery of my phone before i rooted it. i went back to that and i was no longer rooted i think. How do i tell if i'm in .29?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

go to settings > about phone, it will have a line with either .29 or .330


----------



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

are you refering to system version i see a line that says Version.2.4.*330.*A956.verizon.en.us?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, so Z4 didnt put everything back. Make a backup of your data partition and then SBF to .330. SBF'ing is a complete factory restore. Do that and you will have 0 issues flashing the update.


----------



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

sooooo how exactly do i go about doing that lol. im not good at this


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

myoung28 said:


> sooooo how exactly do i go about doing that lol. im not good at this


There is already a post in this thread with a link that includes an explanation on how to SBF.


----------



## myoung28 (Oct 24, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


> There is already a post in this thread with a link that includes an explanation on how to SBF.


yes i understand how to SBF now but how do i make a backup of my data partition exactly?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Use titanium backup or you can re-root (may need root for TBU anyways) and use clock work recovery and make a backup that way.


----------

